
The open big data serving engine: Store, search, rank and organize big data - posharma
http://vespa.ai
======
merricksb
Active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15345483](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15345483)

------
pudo
This sounds very cool, but also a lot like ElasticSearch. Is there a
comparison somewhere?

(There a little matrix at the bottom of their page, but it's ... marketing-y).

~~~
ddorian43
A big pro seems ability to split/merge indexes (like solr). Enables easier
scaling.

------
bpicolo
Feels like "Live Reconfiguration" is at least partially true for ES +
relational dbs

------
amelius
Any reason why it's named the same as the Italian scooter brand?

~~~
andreer
It's based on "VErtical Search PlAtform". A bit of a contrived acronym perhaps
... it's been known as Vespa internally in Oath/Yahoo for a long time.

